# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour Hạ Long giá hấp dẫn với du thuyền 4 sao Ginger

## lenhan

*TOUR 2 NGÀY 1 ĐÊM VỚI DU THUYỀN 4 SAO GINGER*
*Gía Tour: 3.350.000 vnđ/ khách*
*Áp dụng từ 07/ 05 – 30/09/2014*
*Khuyến mãi lớn với những tour khởi hành từ 07/05 – 30/9/2014 nhưng đặt booking trước 30/4/2014 chỉ còn 2.999.000 vnđ/khách**
HÀNH TRÌNH CHI TIẾT
*
*Ngày 01:* 
12.00  Chào đón Quý khách tại *bến tàu Tuần Châu*. Quý khách làm thủ tục và lên tàu, thưởng thức ly cocktail thơm ngon. Du thuyền Ginger sẽ đưa Quý khách bắt đầu hành trình du ngoạn trên vịnh Hạ Long. Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những đảo đá đẹp kỳ vĩ như: *hòn Mặt Quỷ, hòn Ấm*
13.00  Quý khách dùng *bữa trưa buffet* với nhiều món đặc sản Hạ Long được cung cấp bởi những ngư dân làng chài quanh đây.
14h30  Quý khách thăm *hang Tiên Ông* bằng thuyền tender chuyển tải. Hang Tiên Ông được ít người biết đến. Không chỉ có giá trị cảnh quan đẹp với hệ thống nhũ đá rủ xuống như các bức rèm và nhiều măng đá nguyên sơ... hang Tiên Ông còn là nơi chứa đựng những giá trị lịch sử, văn hóa rất quan trọng.
Sau đó, hành trình tiếp theo sẽ là *làng chài Cửa Vạn*, một làng nổi có lịch sử lâu đời trên trăm năm. Làng chài Cửa Vạn được tạp chí Journeyetc.com bầu chọn vào top 16 ngôi làng cổ đẹp nhất thế giới. Quý khách được chở vào thăm làng chài*bằng thuyền nan* (tối đa mỗi thuyền 4 người). Tại đây, Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu cuộc sống sinh hoạt trên biển của ngư dân, thăm quan lớp học của các em ở làng chài…
17h00 Quý khách trở về du thuyền, tự do nghỉ ngơi, thưởng thức dịch vụ massage hoặc đồ uống trên Sundeck, hoặc cũng có thể tham gia *lớp dạy nấu ăn* (món truyền thồng Việt Nam) bởi đầu bếp tài ba của du thuyền.
18.30-19.00 Ăn tối, tự do nghỉ ngơi, *câu cá câu mực…*
*Ngày 2:*
Quý khách có thể dậy sớm, ngắm bình minh trên biển, hít thở không khí trong lành của thiên nhiên. Sau đó, tham gia *tập Thái cực quyền* cùng các thủy thủ trên tàu để có một cơ thể dồi dào sinh lực cho ngày mới khám phá vịnh Hạ Long.
7.00 Ăn sáng nhẹ với trà, café, bánh ngọt.
8.00 Quý khách thăm *bãi tắm Ti Tốp*, bãi tắm đẹp với cát trắng mịn, nước trong xanh. Quý khách có thể leo lên đỉnh núi Ti Tốp, ngắm nhìn trọn vẹn vịnh Hạ Long từ trên.
9.00 Quý khách quay trở về tàu. Du thuyền sẽ đi qua *đảo Ti Tốp, động Tam Cung, núi Bài Thơ.*
09.30 Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng và dùng *bữa trưa Buffet.*
11h00 Tàu cập bến tàu Tuần Châu. Kết thúc *tour du thuyền GingerLong 2 ngày 1 đêm*.
 
*GIÁ BAO GỒM:

*
Xe đưa đón 2 chiều Hà Nội – Hạ LongCocktail chào đón Quý khách lên tàuChèo thuyền kayakHướng dẫn viên tiếng AnhVé thắng cảnhPhòng ngủ trên du thuyền Ginger 4 saoCác bữa ăn theo chương trìnhTập Thái Cực QuyềnLớp dạy nấu ănPhí phục vụ trên tàuBảo hiểm trên tàu

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM
*
Đồ uốngChi tiêu cá nhânTiền Tip và các chi phí khác không đề cập trong mục Bao gồm và trong chương trình.

*CHÍNH SÁCH TRẺ EM
*
Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí, ngủ chung giường với cha mẹ.Trẻ em từ 5 – 12 tuổi: Tối đa một (01) trẻ em mỗi cabin, ngủ chung giường với tối đa 2 người lớn.


*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
*
*Mrs Nhàn (0975130889)*
*TRUNG TÂM DU LỊCH SÓNG HẠ LONG - HALONG WAVA*
*Hotline 24/7: 0975 542 806 – 0977 535 669*
*Nick Yahoo / Skype: halongwave*
*Địa chỉ: Tổ 18, Khu 4, Tuần Châu, Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh*
**VP Hà Nội:* 
*Địa chỉ: P1104, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*
*Tel: 04. 62841786*

*Mail: tauhalong@gmail.com // Sales@halongwave.com*
*Website: http://www.halongwave.com*

----------


## lenhan

Hình ảnh du thuyền

----------


## lenhan

Hình ảnh du thuyền

----------


## lenhan

Deluxe cabin

----------


## lenhan

cabin

----------


## lenhan

Nhà hàng trên du thuyền

----------


## lenhan

Hình ảnh du thuyền

----------


## lenhan

Hình ảnh du thuyền

----------


## lenhan

Du thuyền 4 sao giá rẻ hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Khám phá Hạ Long cùng với du thuyền 4 sao Ginger

----------


## lenhan

Hòn Chó Đá

----------


## lenhan

Vịnh Lan Hạ

----------


## lenhan

Đỉnh Lư Hương

----------


## lenhan

Hòn Con Cóc

----------


## lenhan

Đỉnh Lư Hương

----------


## lenhan

Hang Luồn

----------


## lenhan

Làng chài Cửa Vạn

----------


## lenhan

Khám phá Hạ Long

----------

